# KeyListener in Applets



## pepe-je (4. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, das beim Betätigen der Taste "N" zum Eintrag von
"N gedrückt" in das Textfeld hinweis führen soll. Das funktioniert auch, aber nur, wenn zuerst mit der Maus auf die Appletfläche geklickt wird. Auch der Befehl requestFocus() setzt den Focus nicht wie gewünscht.
Woran kann das liegen? Hat jemand einen Ratschlag?


Hier ist der Code des Applets:

import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class Key_Event extends Applet
{
JLabel hinweis;

public void init()
{

setBackground( Color.white );
setLayout(null);
requestFocus();

addKeyListener(new MyKeyListener());

hinweis = new JLabel();
hinweis.setText("Nichts");
hinweis.setBounds(20,20,150,30);
add(hinweis, null);
}

class MyKeyListener extends KeyAdapter
{

public void keyPressed(KeyEvent event)
{
if (event.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_N)
{
hinweis.setText("N gedrückt");
}
}

}
}


Peter


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

Ich kenne das Problem. Beim IE funktioniert requestFocusInWindow(). Opera und Firefox ignorieren den Befehl aber gänzlich


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (8. Sep 2006)

Bringt es eventuell was wenn man vorher ein 
	
	
	
	





```
setFocusable(true);
```
 einfügt?


----------



## Chaot (1. Jul 2008)

da dieser thread in google geführt wird mal das noch dazu:

"setFocusable(true);" hat bei mir den gesamten KeyListener erst richtig zum laufen gebracht!
Davor hat er überhaupt nicht funktioniert!
Also, wer solche Probleme hat, fügt am Besten diesen Teil in den Quellcode ein.


----------

